# The Sword of Militant Islam



## Polar Bear (Oct 30, 2006)

The Sword of Militant Islam

http://www.masada2000.org/islam.html

Intresting site. Turn Speakers off before you open the site, if you don't want to hear gibber gabber.

Thoughts?????


----------



## Sdiver (Oct 30, 2006)

Interesting.

Some interesting facts in there. I wish more people would read this, and see just WHO we're at war with.

Thanks for the link PB.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 31, 2006)

Interesting site.  Exactly the opposite of what I expected it to be.


----------

